# The Cruise/Couric Baby... So what was the big deal?



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2006)

Gotta love them tabloids making a big ado about nothing. 
Vanity fair puts Tom Cruise and Katie Couric's baby on their front cover. With the loving couple of course 
Baby looks cute to me and just about as healthy looking as any parent could want. So... what's the big deal?


----------



## Kreth (Sep 6, 2006)

Um, I think you mean Katie Holmes...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2006)

The big deal about it was caused by Lisa!

Jeff


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 6, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Um, I think you mean Katie Holmes...



:rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Um, I think you mean Katie Holmes...


Hey I just quoted the source...  Yahoo.com so write to them


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the big deal was, that since no one but mom and dad had seen the baby, people were wondering if the baby even existed....or some people were...I have better things to do with my time.  Is a cute pic though...


----------



## Kreth (Sep 7, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> Is a cute pic though...


So am I the only one who thinks the baby looks like she's wearing a bad toupee?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 7, 2006)

Kreth said:


> So am I the only one who thinks the baby looks like she's wearing a bad toupee?



:lfao:

:lfao:

:lfao:


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 7, 2006)

Who cares?    I never liked Tom Cruise.  Especially in light of all of his Scientology rants.


----------



## donna (Sep 7, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> Who cares?  I never liked Tom Cruise. Especially in light of all of his Scientology rants.


I agree, Ive never liked him.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 7, 2006)

Tom Cruise is a dork! Somehow, I think the conception involved a turkey baster. I don't think that Tom likes girls.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

I think that the baby is an alien from scientology.  Yep that is it! :rofl:
(just a joke no offense to the religion of scientology)


----------



## Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> I think the big deal was, that since no one but mom and dad had seen the baby, people were wondering if the baby even existed....or some people were...I have better things to do with my time.  Is a cute pic though...



Lets just hope she never suffers from post partum depression.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Lets just hope she never suffers from post partum depression.


 
Yes, that would be rough for her. ( I imagine Tom would just say to grin and bear it)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 8, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Lets just hope she never suffers from post partum depression.



Oh God. That would be horrible. Let's hope it never happens, and I never liked Tom Cruise either. :barf:


----------



## matt.m (Sep 8, 2006)

I have to say "Far and Away" was about the last decent flick this guy was in.  To me he is just an attention hound.


----------



## zDom (Sep 8, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Baby looks cute to me and just about as healthy looking as any parent could want. So... what's the big deal?



*LOOKS* healthy, sure. But wait till Tom warps that poor kid's head with his Scientology crap (no offense to Scientologists out there...I don't want Xenu to send a death-ray ship or anything).

With any luck, Tom will get bored with fatherhood and hire a nanny to raise the kid.

Poor Katie. She should have worn a tinfoil hat to protect herself from Tom's brainwash ray gun.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 8, 2006)

Not that I care much...one thing I'm wondering is why Cruise and Kidman adopted two children, if he was never sterile all along (as per the rumor).  I still think his relationship with Holmes is a sham.  Run, Katie, RUN!


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 8, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> Not that I care much...one thing I'm wondering is why Cruise and Kidman adopted two children, if he was never sterile all along (as per the rumor). I still think his relationship with Holmes is a sham. Run, Katie, RUN!


 

Turkey Baster? I have had similar thoughts, SwordLady. Maybe Brad Pitt came calling while Tom was chatting with L. Ron in the spaceship.


----------



## crushing (Sep 8, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:


> Turkey Baster? I have had similar thoughts, SwordLady. Maybe Brad Pitt came calling while Tom was chatting with L. Ron in the spaceship.


 

Bradd Pitt?  If you're talking turkey baster it may be David Crosby's baby.


----------



## zDom (Sep 8, 2006)

Wish I could edit that post. No matter how strange a religion sounds to me, I shouldn't make fun. Sorry about that.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 8, 2006)

zDom said:


> Wish I could edit that post. No matter how strange a religion sounds to me, I shouldn't make fun. Sorry about that.


 
Why feel sorry? Scientology isn't a religion. It's a cult. It's a wonder Mr. Top Gun, didn't name the baby Dianetics.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2006)

I find it interesting that so many "Hollywood Stars" are into Scientology.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 10, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> I find it interesting that so many "Hollywood Stars" are into Scientology.


 

L. Ron Hubbard liked the movies! I heard he has a 50 foot plasma sceen TV in the spaceship, and plays Cruise and Travolta movies around the clock.


----------

